# 1933 Grace Bradley



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0103242/

More non Hallows pics of her can be found here:

http://www.fanpix.net/gallery/grace-bradley-pictures.htm


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ya know looking at these really gives a person ideas to take their own pictures......wish I had someone I could dress up & shoot photos like this in B&W, they would be great!

Muf


----------

